# Need Carb Model Numbers for Old Trimmer and Backpack Blower



## Freudianfloyd (Feb 21, 2021)

This past summer, I was given an old Homelite HT-21 Trimmer and Mccolluch MB3202 backpack blower.

I know they aren't worth much, but I was using them as a teaching exercise for my son. However, both need carbs. 

Can anybody on here tell me the model numbers for the carbs on these? I dont have the old ones to get the number from.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 22, 2021)

Google search









PartsWarehouse.com


MB3202 41AR322G077 - Largest Selection, Best Prices, Free Shipping Available at PartsWarehouse.com




www.partswarehouse.com














PartsWarehouse.com


Homelite HT21 Hedge Trimmer UT-18011 Parts and Accessories. Largest Selection, Best Prices, Free Shipping Available at PartsWarehouse.com




www.partswarehouse.com


----------

